# Question Regarding Sale of Ammo



## RobBall687 (Oct 17, 2014)

I've been reloading my own ammo and I had a few questions regarding the legality of selling ammo.
Currently I have only been reloading to support my own habit because 45ACP is so expensive. And occasionally I'll make some rounds for my brother pro bono. But I've been asked if i would reload some ammo for a few friends for some cash. 
So I guess my question is it legal for me to sell my reloaded ammo to another private party? Would I just have to make sure they had a LTC?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

As long as you both have LTCs you should be good to go. however I would never use hand loaded ammo, unless i loaded it my self. If you fuck up a round and someone looses an eye or finger (s) you could be on the hook for it.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

if your looking to do mass production ammo then you need to review Federal, state, and local laws. I'm not to sure but in Ma you may need a permit if you have an excessive amount of ammo primers and powder. and keep in mind proper storage ect.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Technically in MA, you need a license to sell ammunition. I think it's just another way to make money...

The BATFE also has a class of Federal Firearms License for ammunition manufacturing. Me, I wouldn't want the liability...

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

m'eh- just run down to the RMV as soon a Deval gives illegals licenses, and say your name is Juan Doe, then you'll NEVER have to worry about a knock on the door, because it's technically not illegal to be illegal in Massachusetts


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

The answer is NO. You must be licensed to sell ammunition and must also pay a federal tax.


----------

